# C5 S-Line



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*S-Line*

What is the diff between an 04 A6 and an S-Line A6 of the same year? Onlt thing I can see is the badging and the spoiler on the trunk lid.


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

You should be able to get your answer here
http://www.audiworld.com/model/


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (zuma)*

good info, but a quick look showed nothing about the S-Line. I'll look around some more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (ps2375)*

S line has sport suspension, bigger wheels (17's or upgrade 18's), lip spoiler and a few other small touches. 
I think the Sline A6's were all 2.7 Turbos, and they had a small increase in HP (only about 10hp or so).


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (jperryrocks)*

are you asking about a C5 or C6 S-Line? 
this is the C6 Forum (2004+) ... There was no 2.7T in the C6 as stated above... the S-Line pack is available on both the 3.2 and 4.2 motors.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

Ahh, it must be a C5 cause it has a 2.7T. But it is an '04. The link for the site did help and has alot of info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (ps2375)*

Hey PS2375
As far as I know the S-line was only offered in 2003 and 2004. They were all 2.7T Quattros and were all automatic. I think they all came with the Nav too, not sure about that though.
The S-line has the sport suspension (20mm lower) and sport shock absorbers. Also, stiffer (thicker) sport swaybars). I think the sport suspension also had some slight differences in the axle widths, as the wheel offset is different on a car with sport suspension (s-line or not). Obviously there is the the badging and the spoiler... It also came with front sport seats, but I believe this was an option as I've have seen some without the sport seats. Power was the same as a regular 2.7T.
You can basically get the same car in a 2002 with the sport suspension, sport seats and a six speed manual. Then all you would need is the spoiler and the bagding...








I will see if I can find the 2004, but here's the 2003 specs...
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...s.pdf
The C5 S6 was a 4.2 V8, just an FYI....
Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 2:54 PM 10-19-2007_


----------

